# Edison Cavani al PSG, è ufficiale



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

La notizia era sicura da giorni, ma ora c'è anche l'ufficialità. Edison Cavani è un giocatore del PSG. Alle 16, come riporta sky sport 24, ci sarà la conferenza stampa di presentazione visibile sul medesimo canale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Cavolo, i due centravanti più forti in circolazione al PSG e al Monaco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Sul sito ufficiale dicono della presentazione ma non danno l'ufficialità loool


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;233895 ha scritto:


> Sul sito ufficiale dicono della presentazione ma non danno l'ufficialità loool



Boh io seguo quello che dice Sky. Comunque chissene è ufficiale dai.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Luglio 2013)

tra 2 minuti inizia la conferenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

finalmente...ora vediamo dove andrà Ibrahimovic


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavolo, i due centravanti più forti in circolazione al PSG e al Monaco.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



Anche Tevez.
Abissalmente più forte di Cavani.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche Tevez.
> *Abissalmente più forte di Cavani.*



Se vabbè, buonanotte


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, buonanotte



Ah no?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

tra Cavani al top e Tevez al top preferisco Tevez...più completo oltre a essere più bravo con la palla


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ah no?



Tevez più forte di Cavani è una bestemmia dai; per me Edinson è pure più forte di Ibrahimovic, ha una vena realizzativa che pochi hanno al Mondo oltre a giocar a tutto campo.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tevez più forte di Cavani è una bestemmia dai; per me Edinson è pure più forte di Ibrahimovic, ha una vena realizzativa che pochi hanno al Mondo oltre a giocar a tutto campo.



Guarda che stavo scherzando 
Per me Cavani è la prima punta più forte del mondo!
Oltretutto è nettamente più forte di Ibra, che guarda a caso se ne vuole andare via dal PSG


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

io invece non scherzo...Tevez ha vinto pure una Champions eh


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Però, prende parecchi soldi, chissà perchè è andato li.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

frikez ha scritto:


>


boom


angstgegner ha scritto:


> anche tevez.
> Abissalmente più forte di cavani.


kabooom


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

*Conferenza di Cavani iniziata in ritardo per colpa del Napoli che non dava il via libera.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

cominciata finalmente, o mado il presidente pure con i fogli


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (16 Luglio 2013)

Inutile dire che salvo un clamoroso divorzio tra Real e Ronaldo questo è il colpo dell'anno.

Davvero tanta tanta roba, con Ibra a mio avviso potrebbe formare una coppia devastante. Resta da vedere cosa vorrà fare Ibra, accetterà di non essere la stella indiscussa della squadra?
In caso di una sua partenza credo che il Psg tornerà sul mercato, anche perchè ahimè Gameiro con ogni probabilità partirà.

Speriamo anche nell'arrivo di Digne, acquisto che rafforzerebbe notevolmente il parco terzini del Psg.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che salvo un clamoroso divorzio tra Real e Ronaldo questo è il colpo dell'anno.
> 
> Davvero tanta tanta roba, con Ibra a mio avviso potrebbe formare una coppia devastante. Resta da vedere cosa vorrà fare Ibra, accetterà di non essere la stella indiscussa della squadra?
> In caso di una sua partenza credo che il Psg tornerà sul mercato, anche perchè ahimè Gameiro con ogni probabilità partirà.
> ...


Ibra credo proprio che partirà, come giocherete? 4-2-3-1?


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (16 Luglio 2013)

Con la rosa attuale su potrebbe giocare con Matuidi e Verratti in mezzo e Lucas Pastore e Lavezzi dietro Cavani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Con la rosa attuale su potrebbe giocare con Matuidi e Verratti in mezzo e Lucas Pastore e Lavezzi dietro Cavani.


Eh sì, avevo pensato alla stessa soluzione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Con la rosa attuale su potrebbe giocare con Matuidi e Verratti in mezzo e Lucas Pastore e Lavezzi dietro Cavani.


Ibra potrebbe giocare anche a ridosso di Cavani, al posto di Pastore secondo me.


----------



## Tobi (17 Luglio 2013)

Blanc non sa allenare ergo il psg in europa buscherá


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che salvo un clamoroso divorzio tra Real e Ronaldo questo è il colpo dell'anno.
> 
> Davvero tanta tanta roba, con Ibra a mio avviso potrebbe formare una coppia devastante. Resta da vedere cosa vorrà fare Ibra, accetterà di non essere la stella indiscussa della squadra?
> In caso di una sua partenza credo che il Psg tornerà sul mercato, anche perchè ahimè Gameiro con ogni probabilità partirà.
> ...



Ho visto giocare Digne 5-6 volte ed è bravo, però molti lo stanno sopravvalutando in una maniera esagerata i sbaglio???


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho visto giocare Digne 5-6 volte ed è bravo, però molti lo stanno sopravvalutando in una maniera esagerata i sbaglio???



A me piace, le cifre mi sembrano sì esagerate, ma considerando che hanno il solo Maxwell, che ha 32 anni e non può giocarle tutte, tanto che fu il giocatore più utilizzato nella scorsa stagione, dopo Matuidi ma prima di Ibra. Quindi uno devono prenderlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A me piace, le cifre mi sembrano sì esagerate, ma considerando che hanno il solo Maxwell, che ha 32 anni e non può giocarle tutte, tanto che fu il giocatore più utilizzato nella scorsa stagione, dopo Matuidi ma prima di Ibra. Quindi uno devono prenderlo.



Penny ma alcuni parlano di cifre che sfiorano quasi i 20 mln, cioè mi sembra una valutazione esagerata e non di poco.


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

Cavani per me insieme a Falcao è il giocatore più forte in assoluto sia come rendimento che come serietà!!

per il campionato farà faville e in Champions li vedo bene


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2013)

Per me fallirà.


----------

